# joining oak bar top help



## shastaman (Jan 28, 2016)

I have two white oak boards that I want to use for a bar top, I currently have the edges within .030" of mating with no clamping and will easily pull together with one clamp. I will be using 1/4" steel brackets to cantilever off my cabinets (yes they are built strong enough), with the bracket screwed to both pieces of oak essentially plating them together do I need to do any more than just glue them together? 
They are 1-3/4" x 7-1/2" x 8'


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nope, glue is as good as wood itself. 
Make sure the dry fit stays flat when all the clamps are on. Use clamps top and bottom every foot or so. Use plenty of glue (I like TB II on white oak).

Good luck with the glueup!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

No, glue alone will be adequate. Clamp it up well. A couple of things to be aware of is that the glue acts a lubricant and things will want to slip and slide a lot more than they do in dry clamping. It will be a challenge to keep the boards aligned without some cauls. Another thing to watch out for is that any ferrous metal that comes in contact with the oak and water will leave a black stain. Glue has enough water to cause this so iron from clamps plus oak plus glue will leave a black stain. The less this happens the easier the clean up.


----------



## shastaman (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for both of your replys and the tips. I have since made a few more passes on the jointer and have a no clamp gap of .020" and feel good with that.

OK now for the finish questions, love the raw look but know thats not realistic so satin poly? 
Last week I finished my resanded salvaged oak floors with Bona Mega satin and really like the look plus the durability is supposedly outstanding. Its a water based poly.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'd use some Dominos or dowels for alignment purposes, other than that

you're good to go.


----------

